# Yasmin Birth Control Pills



## king_lesley (Sep 29, 2003)

I went to my gynocologist last week, and she prescribed me Yasmin, saying that it would help decrease my IBS flare-ups before my period, as well as decrease bloating. Has anyone else tried the pills and gotten any results?


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

i started taking yasmin about 2 yrs ago. i came off it last yr when i started getting ibs symptoms incase it was aggravating it. i havent gone back on it because my doctor said we need to monitor when i have my attacks for a few more months. ive had bad attacks during my period in the last few months and really want it to stop.apparently yasmin is meant to stop so much water retention that the pill can cause but i never saw much difference.


----------



## calid (Aug 4, 2003)

Sorry to add this but my daughter had to stop it because of horrible IBS attacks. She changed pills and now is fine. Check the web, she found a lot of information on it from others who have had problems with it in the digestive area.


----------



## king_lesley (Sep 29, 2003)

Calid - May I ask what pills your daughter is on now? I used to take Ortho-Tricyclen Lo, but I found that I gained weight and had severe PMS. Thanks so much!


----------



## calid (Aug 4, 2003)

Lesley: Here is what my daughter said when I told her about your question:"I am on Levlite birth control. Don't let her take Yasmin!!"


----------



## MyTummyHurts (Feb 2, 2004)

I was on Yasmin for a bit, too. Doc said it would help w/bloating etc. I eventually went off it.Now i"m on the NuvaRing (there's a post about it somewhere on here) and so far so good.My friend told me her doc said some Pills lose their effectiveness after a few years?? scary!


----------

